# You think you got heart?



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

My wife does. Had our night cut short when she decided that getting the fish was more important than staying dry. It was her first trip since I added the new gigs and she thought she was gonna lose it.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

This was our early result. The smallest was 19"


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Sweeet! Looks like a great time. I wish my wife would dive in after a fish. Those are some big ol flounders. Good job, and thanks for posting. O*D*W


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I am smiling... that is a wife who deserves a nice evening out at her favorite spot.

That pic is priceless...

Jim


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

She's a keeper for sure. Nice fish !!!


----------



## Captdroot (Jan 18, 2012)

Terrific post. Hope you guys last many, many years. Bet neither of y'all ever forget that evening.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Your right she does have heart. Nice flounder and beautiful puppy dogs, they look proud.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Good stuff! Jim hit the nail on the head.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey is one of those goldens an UNFIXED male?


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Neither one of them is but I have a buddy that has a gorgeous blonde male that's unfixed. I don't know if they have the papers on him


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

jim t said:


> I am smiling... that is a wife who deserves a nice evening out at her favorite spot.
> 
> That pic is priceless...
> 
> Jim



I hope this is her NEW favorite spot. Nice flounder and great post


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

Does she have a sister?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Now thats a women!!!!! Glad I got one too....:thumbup: Floundress for sure. No matter what the FWC says, shes a keeper.*


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hard Core for sure


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

very nice catch; great lookin fishes (and pooches) and TROOPER of a wife! Good Times!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Man , I almost froze to death with 4 layers on last night and can't even imagine being wet Brrr Real trooper for sure.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

RipinLips said:


> Does she have a sister?


+1:thumbup:


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

No sister! Hardcore fishing runs in the blood! Good job girl! Mammaw needs to see that pic! Haha!


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

No sister but I'd be happy to set you up with her mom


----------



## Skillet (Dec 26, 2011)

How is she at Duck Hunting? You could leave the dog home.


----------

